# Casual LOOK Cycle wear...



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Now available online. You asked for it, and now its here due to your demand! Enjoy :thumbsup:

Casual Wear - LOOK Cycle USA Online Store

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## arok (Mar 18, 2010)

any detail on what's on the back and how the sizes are?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

arok said:


> any detail on what's on the back and how the sizes are?


A small mondrian logo is embroidered just below the collar, and the sizes tend to run about one size small. So if your normally a medium, I'd get a large and expect it to shrink a tiny bit if you dry it.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Added a few more options for everyone!

Casual Wear - LOOK Cycle USA Online Store


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool stuff Justin. 

Be cooler if you offered t-shirts with the Logo on the back instead.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> Cool stuff Justin.
> 
> Be cooler if you offered t-shirts with the Logo on the back instead.


There is a small logo on the center neck of the back of the shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, so it make some with a small logo on the left chest, then a big logo on the back...


----------

